
Messenger just launched an Intercom Competitor - heshamg
https://messenger.fb.com/blog/2-2-release/?ref=producthunt
======
brianjking
Wow, this looks great. Especially when looking at the Intercom pricing, even a
single product at $53/month or the suite of 3 products for $155/month.
[https://www.intercom.com/pricing](https://www.intercom.com/pricing)

